# spotting after menopause



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I was just wondering if any of you ladys who are in menopause have ever had any spotting. I have not had a period since June of 2003 and now for the last 2 days I have some spotting when I go to the bathroom. Is this ok or should I be concerned? Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Karen, I am glad I found your post. I haven't had a period for almost 3 years. In November I had a bit of spotting and my Doctor said it was probably my body trying to have a period but if it happened again we'd have to look into it. Well it just happened again, even more than last time. I am on bioidentical hormones - progesterone and estriol cream. I am wondering if just this past time is because I was taking AdrenaSense and it has Siberean Ginseng in which I have just read about and it says that it can cause uterine bleeding in postmenopausal women. Are you taking anything of any kind? I am really quite worried about this right now as I've looked up the symptoms and don't like what I've read. I am hoping it was just the herbs. Write back okay. Are you having pains? My back was hurting and my breasts were swollen. Take care


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

type O, I am not on any kind of hormones so that would not have been a reason for my spotting. I did call my doctor and she had me come in for a D&C just to check things out. But because I had some scar tissue on my cervix they could not do a D&C so now I have to go back in 2 weeks to try again but this time I am to insert misoprostol tablets vaginally the night before. I never heard of anything like this have you? The funny thing is I stopped spotting. But that's ok better safe than sorry. your spotting could be because of what you are taking but I would call the doctor just to be safe.Take care and let me know what happens and I will let you know what my results are too. Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Karen, I just got back from the doctor's office. He wasn't very concerned about my spotting. If it happens again though I will go to my other doctor and find out. I like her a lot better and she's my family doctor. This other guy just does the hormones. I looked those misoprostol tablets up on the internet so i would kinda know what you were taking but I'm a bit confused about that. No, I have never heard of that before. I really hope it helps and you're right it's better safe than sorry. I am wondering how you are doing going through menopause and not needing hormone therapy of any kind. Do you not have any symptoms that are bothersome? I have had every symptom in the book and finding it hard to get the right dose of hormones. I think sometimes womens' hormones fluctuate so much that maybe sometimes your body tries to have a period at times. It is a mystery to most doctors. Aren't women suppose to be mysterious though, lol. Anyways, after you go back in 2 weeks, let me know how that goes okay. Oh, and I hate the name I've picked for myself but let's blame it on menopuase - it's Linda Take care


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

Linda, I also looked up misoprostol tablets on the internet and I got confused too. It said they were to prevent stomach ulcers. I guess as far as menopause goes I don't really have any bothersome symptoms except for night sweats and now this spotting. I think I had more problems when I was in peri-menopause. My periods were never regular and I was on provera to try to regulate them and my mood swings were awful. It does kinda suck what us women have to go through. I see the doctor on the 26th and I will let you know what happened. Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Karen, good luck tomorrow. Linda


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

thanks Linda, Karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Karen, I was just wondering how things went and if you've have your results back yet. Are you still having troubles? I was just reading an article on provera and it said it was an awful thing to take. Wish some of these drs. could take some of the stuff they put us one just once. Anyways, have just been wondering how you are. Take care, Linda


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

Linda, sorry I didn't get back to you. I did go to my doctor and she was able to do a D&C on me but she won't get the results back for about a week. She did say that some spotting like that after menopause is really not that uncommon. The reason I didn't get back to you is because on Jan. 21st I was walking my dogs and fell on a patch of ice and fractured my wrist. Now I have a whole to set of things to worry about. The doctor put some pins in my wrist with a metal bar to hold it in place while it heals. I have to have this for six weeks. But it doesn't hurt any more and I did stop spotting so all isn't as bad as it sounds. Thanks for checking up on me and I will let you know when I hear about the test results. Karen


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

Linda, just got the results back from my doctor for the D&C and she said every thing was normal, so thats good news. But she did say that if it happens again to let her know because you can't be too careful. Karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh Karen that is such great news. Waiting is the worst, isn't it? Sounds like you have a good Dr. too. Sorry to hear about your fall and hope you are healing fast. I have osteoporosis also and had 4 compression fractures of the vertabrae last winter. That is the worst pain ever isn't it? So I was walking ever so carefully on the ice this year. I spotted again also and am waiting to hear when I go to see the gyno, but my Dr. said not to worry too much about it. This is my family Dr. not the guy who prescribes the hormones, my family Dr. tends to be more careful than the other. This will be the third time for spotting.Don't you just love those kind of check ups. Thanks for letting me know your results, have been thinking about how you were doing. Have you noticed that people with IBS tend to have the same kinds of problems? Wonder if there's something to that. Take care, Linda


----------

